# [ip_forward ?] Coupure réseau

## sd44

salut a tous,

j'ai un soucis qui dure depuis un moment, sur mon réseau, j'ai un proxy sous gentoo avec un firewall (iptables), bind, squid etc ...

ce proxy fait le lien entre mon réseau et la connection internet.

j'ai une coupure réseau de plusieurs seconde toute les deux heure ?!

j'ai localisé le probleme sur ce serveur, il a toujours internet pendant la coupure, les pc n'ont plus internet (ping), mais je peux me connecter sur ce serveur

c'est assez étrange, j'envisage de mettre a jour la gentoo et le kernel.

quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?

----------

## truc

Un cronjob qui tourne?

----------

## sd44

non, j'ai déja verifier ça.

----------

## sd44

j'ai arreté tout les service dessus sauf iptables et ça continue, il doit y avoir un truc la dedans ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> j'ai arreté tout les service dessus sauf iptables et ça continue, il doit y avoir un truc la dedans ...

 

Je dis ça mais j'en sais rien: iptables aurait pas une sorte de cache, qu'il vide comme ça au bout de x temps? Le fait que le cycle soit parfaitement régulier me fait penser à quelque chose du genre. (synchro des journaux de disques etc... ça a aussi une période régulière, mais pas de 2h)

----------

## nemo13

Un DHCP dont le bail expirerait au bout de 2h   :Question: 

----------

## sd44

non, c'est un proxy (qui est aussi serveur DHCP)    :Very Happy: 

tout service éteind, toujours pareil, je vais mettre a jour bientot, donc a suivre, mais je reste preneur d'idée.

----------

## loopx

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> non, c'est un proxy (qui est aussi serveur DHCP)   
> 
> tout service éteind, toujours pareil, je vais mettre a jour bientot, donc a suivre, mais je reste preneur d'idée.

 

mais tes clients, il ont une IP fixée manuellement ?

Y a du wifi dans l'histoire ?

----------

## sd44

oui et non, peu importe, 

le probleme doit etre au niveau iptables ou au niveau reseau / kernel) a mon avis, c'est cyclique (toute les 2 heure exactement depuis longtemps) et des fois de temp en temp.

j'ai sept machine qui teste les coupure réseau et mes log sont formel.

mais je ne trouve rien dans les log de /var/log ou dans dmesg, donc je seche quoi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

